
Texas Grand Jury Says a GIF Is a ‘Deadly Weapon’ - randomname2
http://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/kurt-eichenwald-case-texas-grand-jury-says-gif-deadly-weapon-n736316
======
arca_vorago
Eichenwald apparently has a history of threatening to sue people for stories
or tweets, often claiming he "knows agents" and people in the legal system.
Also, for someone with such ease of seizures, a video on his youtube like the
following really makes you wonder about the veracity of his claims.

[https://youtu.be/oeBdx9TIBN4?t=123](https://youtu.be/oeBdx9TIBN4?t=123)

------
jungletek
If you outlaw GIF, then only outlaws will have GIF.

Also if GIFs can be a 'deadly weapon', then does that make APNG a WMD?

YouTube a tool for genocide?

------
pvaldes
Errrr... Then The Flaming Lips are guilty as sin with Are You a Hypnotist?

------
draw_down
Boy oh boy.

